# Animated Sprites



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

hey, ive been a fan of naruto for a while now, and over time ive ending up finding just about every sprite from naruto (and many other games and shows) and lately ive been making animations. i hope to make more and possibly even an animated comic sort of thing. well if you need any sprite sheets, or want to request an animation talk to me, or talk to me if you just feel like it haha, i would also like to see some other peoples creations and get some feed back on mine.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 27, 2007)

Please tell me where you got the Gai and Gamabunta sprites.

But other than that, the animation are solid.  I think I see an alignment line on the Kakashi one.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

thank you, hmm that alignment line, is on the jiraiya, and it wasnt there when before it was uploaded but no big deal, to get all the sprites you want go to   in the gba and ds section thats where all the naruto ones are. (gamabunta is in the jiraiya sheet)


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2007)

That with Kakashi's my favourite    . Nice nice nice....


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

well youll be happy to know ill be making kakashi doing thousand years of death soon, and his dog summoning thing.


----------



## Kakashlee (Aug 27, 2007)

Zaffino said:


> well youll be happy to know ill be making kakashi doing thousand years of death soon, and his dog summoning thing.



Those are all great, and I can't WAIT to see the new Kakashi ones.


----------



## Namin? (Aug 27, 2007)

XD the smexy justu one is the shiz.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Aug 27, 2007)

Those were pretty cool


----------



## Danse (Aug 27, 2007)

i love the sexy jutsu one


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

well thankyou, you know you can ask me if theres any specific things you would like, i would up it on my animations to do list


----------



## Namin? (Aug 27, 2007)

> well thankyou, you know you can ask me if theres any specific things you would like, i would up it on my animations to do list



Make me a Neji one, now!
Just kidding... =3 It would be nice of you though.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

danse, did you make that picture? im just curious.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

alright, i have a neji doing roatation and one of him doing 64 palm, ill start on those but probly not for a couple days, got some stuff to do.


----------



## Danse (Aug 27, 2007)

nope sorry didnt make my picture my friend makes most of my sig sets


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are really cool. I like the Sasuke one the best, which is weird becuase I dont like Sasuke.  O well.


----------



## Elle (Aug 27, 2007)

These are great - my favorites are Naruto Rasengan and Kakashi.  Would love to see more.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 27, 2007)

well my plans seem to have been put off until tomorrow so i started making a couple and found some of my old ones which, in my own opinion arnt as good.
i also made my first big summon one which is the the orichimaru one, i hope to make a gamabunta one and hopefully it will be much better. practice makes perfect!

OLD




NEW


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 27, 2007)

Heh, the sexy no jutsu one makes me smile, I like it, and the addition of the image in the background is nice. I love the one of Jiraiya and how you combined the different gifs of the toads blowing fire.


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 27, 2007)

As a fellow animator *points to sig tag and avy*, I gotta say that your stuff is really good. What program do you use? I've only got MS Paint to make the actual frames (so I can't do any real cool effects ), and I use two programs called GiFFY to convert the bmp.'s into gif.'s and UnFREEz to animate them  . That Shino one is hardcore.

Some of mine are:


*Spoiler*: __ 




< Scruched b/c I wanted to use it as an icon once
< First one EVER





Keep up the good work!

EDITZ: Lol, I forgot my Kanky one. But it should be obvious.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 28, 2007)

well thankyou, i actually didnt do the best job with the shino one im hoping to redo it sometime and spiff it up a bit. also yes the jiraiya one is definetly one of my favorites, as for the program i use photoshop CS3. as for the effects it really just that same pictures in the background moved ever so slightly or enlarged slightly and then with 50% opacity to make it look like its blurring and moving. opacity is a major key in making animations, it lets you match up frames easier so that the image doesnt do any unnatural shifts and what not. im very happy you all like my sprites, i still wish to see more of other peoples!

PS I quiet like that Genma.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Aug 28, 2007)

DAMN
Those are friggin awesome.
I love how you add the backgrounds when they're doing their attacks.
The Orochimaru one is pretty good.

If only Naruto's rasengan could actually make an attack that huge XD That would be awesome lol

Also the one with Jeraiya is fcking awesome


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 28, 2007)

haha your so right, its weird how uneven the rasengans power is, in some shows it kills people. in others it just makes them fly backwards a bit.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 28, 2007)

Those are awesome, Zaffino and Silvermyst!!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 28, 2007)

a Spiderman fan.... I LOVE SPIDERMAN haha, well your welcome, but if you want to use them it would be nice if you left me credit, thankyou. and i should really go out side, i post as if im instant messaging! haha.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Aug 28, 2007)

Heh, I just meant sharing them for public viewing, not necessarily for using.  If I were wanting to do that, I'd ask you first.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 28, 2007)

oh well thanks, i just posted that as a precaution cause my brother has had some of his credit stolen before.


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 28, 2007)

Zaffino said:


> PS I quiet like that Genma.




Thanks. It's one of my fav's.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow! These are really cool, with the backrounds. My favorite has to be the Naruto rasengan. I would love to see an Itachi one making his Magenyou Sharingan or summoning his crows.


----------



## Failkage (Aug 28, 2007)

those were awesome. i esp like the neji 64.


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 28, 2007)

i got alot more to make i still have: the 3rd hokage, itachi, kisame, tenten, another naruto, rocklee, maybe another orichimaru, sakura, chouji, some more kakashi, garaa, nine tailed naturo, kankuro, hinata, ino, shikamaru, kabuto, sound five (curse mark lvl 2 and normal, except sakon is only normal) 1st and 2nd hokage reanimated by orichimaru, temari, curse mark lvl 2 sasuke and maybe some more, but for now, im taking a break.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 29, 2007)

Zaffino said:
			
		

> maybe another orichimaru


Woot! Looking forward to seeing that as well as the Sound 5 one as well, really lovely sprites.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 29, 2007)

those are amazing


----------



## Zaffino (Aug 30, 2007)

New Additions


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

I finish some things, im actually going to redo my old ones some time in the sig style i did the itachi and kisama ones cause they just look really good.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 8, 2007)

I like the sexy jutsu one. That second Neji one is cool as well and The Orochimaru one reminds me of Rayquaza from pokemon. That Ten Ten one looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Shiro (Sep 8, 2007)

The orochimaru one is awesome


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

got some new sprite sig additions. this is probly all until next weekend, but you never know. i still got a bunch of shippendu ones to do for people.


----------



## Zaffino (Sep 8, 2007)

and the rest of them, by the way am i the only spriter around cause ive i havent seen anyone else post theres, hmmm....


----------



## jef940 (Nov 4, 2008)

i am a pretty good spriter but i dont no how to put my animations on forums lol


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey idiot.

Don't bump threads.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw the Gai, and the first thing that poped into my mind was: "FALCON PUUUUUUUUNCH!"


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice, sprite animation is a hard thing to do IMO. You did a great job on them!


----------



## kushina710 (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG I so love the Sound Village sprites as well as the Kimimaru sprites... it is so hard find anything with Kimimaru... thank you so much...


----------



## Disturbia (Nov 5, 2008)

Yor really made those? They're so beautiful. 

The Orochimaru one's my favourite.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice job on some of these.....i like the bg's.........how did you do the bg's? If you could tell me, that would be great and i could my own sprites up eventually!


----------



## TekJounin (Nov 5, 2008)

They are really nifty!  Love the Kakashi one but Neji's are awesome, too.  Nice to see Shino and Rock Lee.


----------



## Rinme (Nov 13, 2008)

Those looks great.


----------



## Yumi (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job!!
They're awesome


----------



## Yαriko (Nov 14, 2008)

so awesome

lovely


----------

